# Snowy halloween



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be a white halloween.
and it's still snowing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least you're not setting up in the snow

I love the look of snow on tombstones - it's so serene yet eerie at the same time.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A little snow can look ok. Hope you pull through it, good luck.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks beautiful, in a dead sort of way.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I've always thought snow on a Halloween display is beautiful. Hopefully you don't get a blizzard though!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We ourselves are due for a Snowy Halloween too.
It is due to Snow tomorrow through Friday at Midnight, which means first night of our Haunt will be Snowed Out.
Although I hope that we can still pull it off.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah i was planning on some low lying fog but i think i can forget about that. lol
with the outside temp being as low as it is...
ill just shoot it out the bottom of the garage door when TOT'ers walk by.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

we might have the same problem here in montreal. we had snow last week that lasted 3 day and they are prdeicting snow tomorow again. 

At least it seem that you guys have a good hockey team this year.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I have to admit it, the snow does look pretty on the decorations. Does the snow limit the amount of TOT's??? I hope not. You put alot of work into the display, it should be admired!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And I was bitchen about the rain. LOL. Man that sucks!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

It is a pain for the big night, but those pics are awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The snow gives your graveyard a cool look. I hope it doesn't foul up your plans for Halloween though.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd hate to be out in it but it sure is pretty.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Same here. Lots and lots of snow and they are calling for more through tomorrow afternoon. The real bummer is that tonight was meant to be our pumpkin carving night with all the neighborhood kids. Looks like we may be carving 50 pumpkins by ourselves. It is lovely though...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh man, a snowy halloween. That will be interesting! For what I see on the news some of you people are getting some serious snow! For me, it looks like scattered showers with high winds. Isn't that just wonderfull....NOT! That changes everything.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Looks awesome on your scarecrow!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Im sure it's not what you want to hear, the pictures are actually quite beautiful. Good luck with your weather and hope you have a good halloween.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

That's cool XD!! My brother has a giant 'Jack Skellington' he made out of rebar from his work that he sits next to a tree he has painted black with orange lights. That would be soo cool out in the snow. Anyway, EVERYONE HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE HALLOWEEN!!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm hoping today is the last of the nasty wind and rain until at least Sunday (and I hope the Yankees won't get rained out!!!) I feel terrible for those who have to endure the bad weather, especially snow on Saturday. Hope everyone is able to have a Happy Halloween in any event! Dont' forget, there's always next year!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

We have 12 inches so far...and all day tomorrow to snow. GRRRR!!!!!

I dont know if it will melt in time.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Turbophanx said:


> We have 12 inches so far...and all day tomorrow to snow. GRRRR!!!!!
> 
> I dont know if it will melt in time.


good god almighty!!! we're getting the rain and wind here from that storm system


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I also have a foot of snow to deal with. My haunt gets set up on Halloween so I have nothing out yet. Very little of the snow will melt before the big night.

It is looking like I will not have a display this year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I just saw this on The Weather Channel and thought of you Haunti, and the other CO haunters like Jack.

Even if you can't get your entire haunt up, hopefully you'll still be able to do something.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

now theres an idea im thinking about making fake snow for our graveyard next year...its looks beautiful


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> I just saw this on The Weather Channel and thought of you Haunti, and the other CO haunters like Jack.
> 
> Even if you can't get your entire haunt up, hopefully you'll still be able to do something.


I would have to move more than a foot of snow to set up the cemetery 

Having the fence and gate up seems silly with no tombstones.

Lightning and thunder with that much snow on the ground....kinda odd.

I have a lot of shoveling to do to get the hearse out of the garage let alone to put it on the street.

If the hearse doesn't move then there's no space to set up the garage display.

If I put anything out will the TOTs bother to look at it while running to and from the warmth of the minivan?

I dunno. Things aren't looking good.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh man, a foot of snow and still falling, I really feel for you guys. That just flat out stinks. Good luck to everybody out in that snow storm and to everybody else with all the crazy weather going on.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah and the thing is with colorado weather being what it is, it will all be melted in a few days and back up in the 60's. but that's CO weather for ya. the only thing i won't do that i had planned was having the fog machines chilled and in the graveyard. i'll just have to settle for them poking out a crack in the garage door.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

25 inches here as of Friday morning. It finally stopped and I got the driveway clear. Plan B will be a garage setup. I bought some black plastic sheeting and will make a stage area to show off my animatronics and other life sized props. The cemetery fence has been up since Oct 1, and it is totally snowed in. It wont be great....but it will be good.


----------

